# cool comp mod



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

come across this and thought I would put it up for you's to look at, pretty cool stuff

http://www.badgerpackaging.com/heavymetal/

P.S, download the video at the bottom to see it in action


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

here are a few other cool mods

http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/11.10/makeover.html


----------



## el_ricardo (Jun 18, 2005)

thats looks sweet, i can't think of many applications for it though, takes all the effort of carrying your PC around at a LAN i suppose lol


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

There are some very funny, but clever designs there. The coffee making machine one is great! Though I would perfer tea...

Funny stuff...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I once serviced a Dell that looked like a small coffee maker. I wanted to steal it, gut it, adapat it, and then boot it with some Folgers in the tray.

Mmmmm... Tea....


----------



## -d- (Jun 18, 2006)

Stick a motor in that thing, no motor worrying about transportation xD


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Very cool... though I wouldn't want to be the harddrives in the HeavyMetal one. :laugh:


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Wonder if the CoffeeMaker PC is water-cooled...


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Sgt_Grim_Reaper said:


> Wonder if the CoffeeMaker PC is water-cooled...


Maybe water heated... :grin:


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I wonder the things people could come up with using a shuttle case...


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Shuttle won't hold enough coffee. Could make it heat water for tea though.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

I remember seeing a miscellaneous LAN picture where someone took a shuttle and gave it a paint job so it looked like a cardboard box. Brilliance in motion.


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

Cellus said:


> I remember seeing a miscellaneous LAN picture where someone took a shuttle and gave it a paint job so it looked like a cardboard box. Brilliance in motion.


More sturdy than a real one. I would have given it a maple wood effect.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Sgt_Grim_Reaper said:


> More sturdy than a real one...


Considering what some of the cases out there are made of, not necessarily. :smile:


----------



## lhuser (Oct 5, 2006)

The good thing is that the mods and such really turns out great. The bad part is that some people uses old school stuff for it.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

ebackhus said:


> I once serviced a Dell that looked like a small coffee maker. I wanted to steal it, gut it, adapat it, and then boot it with some Folgers in the tray.
> 
> Mmmmm... Tea....


I once saw a dell that looked like a toaster...
Wait, Dells are toasters 

:hijacked:


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

let the Dell BASH war begin muahahahaha
ok maybe not, the case mods in maximum pc are usually kick *** some arent tooooo great but some are awsome.

here in germany we usually have the becks beer case mod and its pretty damn sturdy and usefull haha


----------

